# R58 milk failure



## Gonze (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi, I recently purchased a new R58. I can not get decent milk, it's either boiling and burnt with slight foam or just warm flat milk.

i had a gaggia classic and rancilio silvia with PID (both going in the for sale section in the next couple of days) and I was able to produce decent consistent milk.

im using the standard milk wand tip with two holes, where am I going wrong??

Any advise gladly received


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

I found using the small holed tip worked best for me. I increased the pressure to compensate for the small holes, and that seemed to give me the most control.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

practice with cold water and a single drop of washing up liquid.......it produces results very close to milk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

There's a knack with every machine in my opinion. Whenever I've changed machines I've always been frustrated with this aspect for a few days until I get the hang of it.

Try inserting the nozzle just slightly under the surface, turn the knob then listen for the air 'hissing' sound, incorporate some air then slightly lift the jug/lower the nozzle making sure the milk is whizzing round in the jug to incorporate that air. If the foam is a little 'thin' try incorporating more air next time. If you leave the jug standing for ten seconds or so the foam may thicken slightly and when you swirl your jug make it good enough to pour.

Use a thermometer. I stop at about 55c. You will always get the correct temp if you stick your thermometer in!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

There are other threads here about steaming milk. The main thing with your new machine is speed! In the Silvia, maybe it took you 45-60s to steam milk, whereas in the Rocket will take you 20s or so. Also there's a slightly different technique with a two hole steam wand.

Search this forum for videos on steam Milk, steady hands, determination and practise a lot. It will come naturally at some point.

Also don't forget to purge the steam wand of any condensation. Very important step!


----------



## Spookiemurphy (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi there

I've recently moved up from a Silvia to a Giotto and it took me a few goes to get used to the extra power and two holes.

I found this vid useful though.






Cheers


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

I had mine a few weeks now my first proper espresso machine, for me it was when someone said to put tip in centre of jud worked a treat. Now I find moving up and down a bit to get it churping some but not to much and as said above it does do it really quick to. might try smaller hole tip to.

Now getting nice thick milk pour with some decent micro foam.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

> it's either boiling and burnt


Then your hand isn't on the jug, lol

A parable.

When we got a new car.... the wife said "its to fast, it keeps going over the speed limit"

And the moral is all about practicing your control


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I went from a Classic with Silvia wand to an R58. I also found I had to relearn the technique, and it took me a while. I'm also using the 2 hole tip. It does steam at least twice as fast as the Classic so you do have to find the knack.

Temperature wise - assuming you're using a steel milk frothing jug - stop steaming just before your fingers hurt (if you keep them on the bottom of the jug) - this is about 55-60 for most people and about right for coffee. Or get a Temptag or Frothometer. I don't like using a milk thermometer stuck in the jug as it gets in the way a bit.

Fill jug to just under where the spout starts. (Use appropriate jug size for milk quantity).

Purge the wand. Insert tip just below surface and blast steam in for maybe half a second, then raise the jug slightly so the tip is just under the surface and isn't sucking in more air. Hold it at a comfortable angle, a tip's width from the edge of the jug. Get a whirlpool or vortex going, which will pulverise the spinning bubbles into tiny ones, creating your microfoam. You can try dipping the tip in even further to really mix the texture of the milk. By now it's probably hot enough - your fingers on the bottom of the jug are wanting to let go. Turn off the steam and withdraw the wand without blowing more bubbles in. Wipe the stwam wand clean at this point. Tap the jug on the table to knock out any big bubbles and swirl the jug. Pour an amazing bit of latte art (or a blob) into your waiting shot. Enjoy.


----------

